# Seixal: Temperaturas médias 1ª semana de Outono



## meteorologista (2 Out 2007 às 18:12)

Desde que começou o Outono as temperaturas na região do Seixal, Margem Sul foram de 25,6ºC de máximas e de mínimas médias 17,0ºcentígrados.
A humidade relativa rondou sempre os 92% e a precipitação foi de 5milimetros.


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 22:23)

bem vindo ao forum meteorologista


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2007 às 22:31)

meteorologista disse:


> Desde que começou o Outono as temperaturas na região do Seixal, Margem Sul foram de 25,6ºC de máximas e de mínimas médias 17,0ºcentígrados.
> A humidade relativa rondou sempre os 92% e a precipitação foi de 5milimetros.



Bem-vindo ao fórum, meteorologista ! 
Podes passar no tópico das apresentações para falares um pouco de ti e relevares do que mais gostas na área da Climatologia e Meteorologia.
Para isso, vai a esta página: http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-44.html#post43891
Estou a ver que já tens estação meteorológica, pelo que podes dar, possivelmente, dados diários...

Um abraço !


----------

